# AlbaCon 2021 - An online, charity focused RPG Convention.



## a2ndchapter (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello!

I'm part of the team behind AlbaCon which is an online, charity focused RPG convention happening on the 2nd & 3rd of October 2021.

Last year we raised over £3,000 for It's Good 2 Give which is a charity that supports young cancer patients and their families.

For 2021 we've partnered with the mental health charity Penumbra and we hope to raise lots of money via ticket sales and other donations.

The convention is currently open for RPG submissions and you can view our current RPG Schedule here on our website.

Like last year we have support from a lot of RPG publishers and other companies. In addition to discount codes available to all attendees, we will be hosting a series of giveaways for attendees over the weekend and a charity raffle online.

Event booking goes live on Thursday the 19th August at 20:00 BST.

If you're planning to run a game, check out what's on offer to get an idea what to run. We have lots more games coming soon!

Cheers,

Dave

AlbaCon Website | Facebook | Twitter


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jul 28, 2021)

As with last year we've managed to secure a lot of support from RPG publishers and associated companies.

We'll start to share the list of those soon but for those who weren't at AlbaCon last year here's the list of what our 2020 Sponsors and others provided. Some of these were exclusive to GMs.

All Rolled Up - Discount code for their website.
Arcane Library - Free copy of one of their adventures.
Brittania Game Designs - Discounts galore across their range.
Chaosium - PDFs of Harlem Unbound and Runequest
Cubicle 7 - Discount code for their WFRP product line.
Fria Ligan - Discount code for their website.
Genki Gear - Discount code for their website
Goodman Games - Free PDFs for DCC, MCC, DCC Lankmar, How To Write Adventures and Grimtooth's Ultimate Traps.
Green Ronin Publishing - Discount code for their website.
Handiwork Games - Voucher for their website as well as early access to the a|state primer "Nicely, Done."
John Sedlack (DMsGuild Creator) - Free copies of all of his D&D AL adventures ran at the convention (3 were)
Midnight Tower - Free PDFs for everyone as well as Print On Demand Discount Codes for all GMs
Modiphius Games - Discount code for their website.
Pelgrane Press - Discount codes galore.
Pinnacle Entertainment - Lots of $5 voucher for use in their webstore.
R.Talsorian - GM Bundle PDFs
Raorgen Games - Discount code for their Isle Of Celts range of Dungeon Crawl Classics
Richard Hayward (DMsGuild Creator) - Discount on one of his D&D AL adventures.
Rowan, Rook and Decard - Discount code for their website.
Stiff Whiskers - All profits from sales Dark Trails RPG during AlbaCon donated to the charity.
Syrinscape - Vouchers for 3 month free trials.
The Crafting Jones - Discount code for their website.
Venger's Decks - % sales from their website during October 2020 donated to the charity.
Verse Studios - Free PDFs of their Arclands 5e setting
Yknot.me - Free copy of their "5 Minutes into the Future" supplement.
The list for 2021 is *much* longer which is fantastic to see.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Sep 12, 2021)

Tickets are now on sale for the online charity RPG convention AlbaCon, which is being held on the 2nd & 3rd October.
Events are £5 each with all money raised going to the Scottish mental health charity, Penumbra.
There are a lot of different RPGs on the schedule here - Event Schedule - AlbaCon
Book via eventbrite here - AlbaCon 2021 - or via the direct links in each listing on our website.
We are lucky to have a fantastic range of Sponsors and our attendees will get access to exclusive offers and giveaways over the weekend - AlbaCon 2021 Sponsors - AlbaCon
Support our fundraising by playing RPGs!
If you can't join us that weekend then consider taking part in our D&D Beyond raffle - Enter Raffle to Win AlbaCon 2021 & D&D Beyond Hosted By David Wright
Or donate via JustGiving - AlbaCon 2021


----------

